# Does anyone know...



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

what kind of Pigeon this is?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I know! A gorgeous one??  It's hard to tell if the beak is short, but it looks like it. . .maybe a tumbler of some sort? I love his eyes.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> I know! A gorgeous one??  It's hard to tell if the beak is short, but it looks like it. . .maybe a tumbler of some sort? I love his eyes.


A gorgrous one for sure.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous, indeed! I don't have a clue .. some type of Tumbler is my guess. Why don't you post the pic in the Show forum and see what the folks there have to say? Is this beauty now one of yours?

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This is one of my tumblers if it helps at all. I'm not up on the different varieties.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis, now that I compare them. The head on yours doesn't look "round" enough for a tumbler. But - I'm not an expert on tumblers


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm wondering if the one in the picture I posted is a roller/tumbler cross.
Am I correct in believing that it would have little homing ablility?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is gorgeous! It looks like a tumbler or high flying breed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

the white eyes usually tell me its a type of highflyer but never seen one with the booties...there are so many breeds out there that its always so hard to be sure and on top of that all the mixes too


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this a new pigeon for you?...he is really pretty. does this one have a story?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> I'm wondering if the one in the picture I posted is a roller/tumbler cross.
> Am I correct in believing that it would have little homing ablility?


Definitely possible that it is a mixed breed. I would ASSume that this bird doesn't have much homing ability.

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

It's a Budapest Highflier


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

karijo said:


> It's a Budapest Highflier


it very well could be but most of them dont have the boots


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

karijo said:


> It's a Budapest Highflier


HM...I can't find that one in the Encylopedia of Pigeon Breeds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Budapest Muffed*



Charis said:


> HM...I can't find that one in the Encylopedia of Pigeon Breeds.


*Hi CHARIS, Look on page 636,637,and 638 this could be the bird in question. The photo of the bird posted its hard to tell as I feel that the camara was much to close to the bird and gives us a distorted picture of this bird. The muffs on the bird in the book are much larger then those on the bird posted but that can be if the non muffed bird was cross to the muffed bird and the result can be a much smaller muff * GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So, Charis .. what's the story with this bird? It is a beauty, and I hope it's OK and in your care. Inquiring minds want to know 

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> it very well could be but most of them dont have the boots


Budapest _tumblers_ have no boots, _Vienna_ Highfliers are also boot-less... Budapest Highfliers are booted. ("grouse muffed")

It's also known as a Poltli (according to the internoodle)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK...I found this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budapest_Highflier

I think you are right.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

woo yeah! i'm getting pretty good with breed ID! LOL

(at least with the grouse muffs... only cause I want them all.)


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

i guess i am getting real old, my old books show no boots on a budepest high flier. LOL! Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

just so you know that not all the high flying budapest are grouse legged ,here is a pictures of them without 








and a poorly booted one here








and then heres a more heavily muffed one








thats one of the reasons why its hard to know one breed from another,so many are so close but its never easy to be sure


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lakota! THAT, with out the boots, is the budapest high flier i have been looking for! Heck i'll even take them with the boots. LOL! Are they smaller than a TIPPLER? Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lakota, do you keep them? Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you asleep already Lakota? Just teasing, THAT is what i asked about in another post! I thought it was the cute bugged eyed guys, but that is it. Dave


----------

